# Black/silkie chicken



## medtran49 (Aug 16, 2019)

The flesh is black.  It came with all its parts, which were cut off and are cooking for some stock to use as part of braising liquid. Recipe to follow as I'm making it up as I go. It is a bit smaller than a cornish hen.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 16, 2019)

For 2

1 black Silkie chicken, head, neck and feet removed and reserved
1 stalk lemongrass
2 inch piece of ginger root
2 large garlic cloves
1/4 tsp Chinese 5 spice powder
One 14 oz canned quality coconut milk, cream spooned off top and reserved
Salt and pepper

Remove backbone from chicken, and place it, head, neck, and feet in a saucepan (you can add a mirepoix if you wish). Add 4 cups water and simmer for around 20-30 minutes.

Meanwhile, remove woody outer leaves from lemongrass and trim top and bottom hard parts. Using back of chef's knife break up lemongrass stalk. Peel garlic and smash cloves. Cut ginger into 3 coins and smash.

Strain stock into another pan and discard solids. Rinse out large saucepan. Add 2-1/2 cups of stock back into pan, plus vegetables above, the 1/4 tsp of 5 spice, and the remaining coconut milk in the can, plus a good pinch of salt. Open chicken (like you are spatchcocking) and place in pan. Cover and LOW simmer for 2-3 hours until tender.

Carefully remove chicken from liquid, blot dry. Strain braising liquid and discard solids. Simmer to thicken if needed, add the reserved coconut cream, let warm through, taste, adjust seasoning if needed.

We'll be having forbidden rice with this plus something else I'm also dreaming up.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 16, 2019)

OK, I gotta ask. Why? 

I read the taste is no different from a normal looking chicken.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 16, 2019)

That is one thing that I have never bought at an Asian market!  Now that you have told us that it is no different than a regular chicken,  I figure I didn't miss out.  I was afraid that it was some medical thing! 

The recipe you used sounds good,  *medtran*.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 16, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> OK, I gotta ask. Why?
> 
> I read the taste is no different from a normal looking chicken.



Because I  wanted to ever since I saw it used on a cooking show.  I've heard that it's  a bit richer/more intense tasting.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 16, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> *Because I  wanted to ever since I saw it used on a cooking show.*  I've heard that it's  a bit richer/more intense tasting.




That's a good enough reason! At first I thought it was a mummy chicken, and you were joking.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 16, 2019)

The cooking time should be kept at 2 hours, maybe even a bit less. It was literally falling apart at 2.5 hours. Had to take it out with a large spatula.

The other side was a dragon fruit salad with lime juice, green onions and Fresno chiles. 

It was pretty good, but considering the cost of the silkie, think we'll stick with regular chicken.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 18, 2019)

Sticking to cooking a regular chicken is probably a good idea considering it's just about the most unappetizing thing I've ever seen. 
You've sure made some beautiful looking food Med, but this sure isn't that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 18, 2019)

As a chicken keeper, I could have lived without the visuals. I "guess" I am glad you enjoyed it...except I prefer my Silkies with their feathers on and scratching for feed.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 18, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> Because I  wanted to ever since I saw it used on a cooking show.  I've heard that it's  a bit richer/more intense tasting.





If you want “richer, more intense”, all you need is stewing hen. A lot more flavor. This thing looks scary.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 18, 2019)

Sometimes, you just do something because it is different. You don't know how it will turn out, but you do it as an adventure. 

Thanks for sharing, medtran, so we don't have to spend the money to learn what you learned. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Sometimes, you just do something because it is different. You don't know how it will turn out, but you do it as an adventure.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, medtran, so we don't have to spend the money to learn what you learned.
> 
> CD



^^This


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2019)

How many of us have, at some point in time, said, "I really want to try that one day." and never did.

Kudos to you guys for trying it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> How many of us have, at some point in time, said, "I really want to try that one day." and never did.
> 
> Kudos to you guys for trying it.


Ditto


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks CD, Taxy, Andy and GG!


I enjoy trying new things.  I don't know if I'll ever make another Buche Noel again or a Foie Gras Torchon but they were things I'd always wanted to do as well.  However, I know I'll never do another silkie again. 



Yes, CWS, after looking at how pretty they are and that they generally make very good sweet and gentle pets, I was a bit bothered about that as well.  But, I already had the frozen bird by then since it was an impulse purchase when I saw it in the Asian market.


----------

